# seguidor solar



## oscarelo (Abr 27, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en éste foro, y solicito su ayuda.

estoy construyendo un calentador solar y necesito un circuito que active un motor que posicione en dirección perpendicular al sol mi calentador ya que hacerlo manualmente es terrible, y no se por donde empezar este circuito

agradecere infinitamente su ayuda


----------



## marcelo2112 (Abr 27, 2011)

En Mexico vas a poner un seguidor solar?Es totalmente de gusto, estas en un clima tropical.


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 28, 2011)

Te voy a dar una pequeña idea. Este es un circuito que acciona un motor dependiendo de la luz que recibe la LDR. Ahora, tú, búscale alguna aplicación para tu problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Æneas (Abr 28, 2011)

Una forma más sencilla que encontrar el sol con LDR's, se me ocurre que podrías utilizar un pic que tenga grabada la trayectoria completa que deba realizar a lo largo del día.. cuando mucho habrá que corregir el ángulo de inclinación tres o cuatro veces al año. El programa tendría que generar el retardo adecuado entre cada paso del motor.


----------



## fran becu (Abr 28, 2011)

mi hno habia hecho uno pero para una pantalla fotovoltaica, se basaba basicamente rn un tabique en los que se encontraba a cada lado una ldr, haciendo una comparacion se activaba el motor, y al final habia un fin de carrera que hacia una especie de reset al sistema y lo volvia al inico, si te pones a pensar con compuertas logicas lo podes lograr, voy a buscar el circuito y si puedo te lo facilito. saludos


----------



## chevaca (Abr 30, 2011)

mira el circuito de el enlace talvez te pueda ayudar en algo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/sensor-luz-13528/


----------



## vaniusa (Abr 30, 2011)

Hola! aqui tienes otra paresida.


----------



## Manuel51 (May 1, 2011)

A ver si este circuito te sirve.
El circuito funciona así: Supongamos que está amaneciendo. El calentador está hacia el este y el FINAL DE CARRERA ESTE está pulsado y abierto y R1 recibe poca luz. Cuando aumenta la luz en R1, el motor se pone en marcha para colocar el calentador  y el FINAL DE CARRERA ESTE se cierra. Al recibir la cantidad de luz seleccionada por VR1, el motor se para. Según va el sol hacia el oeste, la luz en R1 varía y el motor va colocando en posición al calentador hasta que, al atardecer, ya llega a pulsar el FINAL DE CARRERA OESTE, que se abre y el motor  deja de seguir al sol. Según se hace más de noche, se activa IC1 y RL1. Esto hace que el motor gire al revés y se cierra  el FINAL DE CARRERA OESTE. El motor sigue girando hasta que llega a la posición inicial, pulsa en el FINAL DE CARRERA ESTE y se queda preparado para otro nuevo día.

Saludos.


----------



## GUERRERO DEL METAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Manuel51 dijo:


> A ver si este circuito te sirve.
> El circuito funciona así: Supongamos que está amaneciendo. El calentador está hacia el este y el FINAL DE CARRERA ESTE está pulsado y abierto y R1 recibe poca luz. Cuando aumenta la luz en R1, el motor se pone en marcha para colocar el calentador  y el FINAL DE CARRERA ESTE se cierra. Al recibir la cantidad de luz seleccionada por VR1, el motor se para. Según va el sol hacia el oeste, la luz en R1 varía y el motor va colocando en posición al calentador hasta que, al atardecer, ya llega a pulsar el FINAL DE CARRERA OESTE, que se abre y el motor  deja de seguir al sol. Según se hace más de noche, se activa IC1 y RL1. Esto hace que el motor gire al revés y se cierra  el FINAL DE CARRERA OESTE. El motor sigue girando hasta que llega a la posición inicial, pulsa en el FINAL DE CARRERA ESTE y se queda preparado para otro nuevo día.
> 
> Saludos.



Quiero darte la gracias por el tremendo esquema y al parecer funciona muy bien, me presento, mi nombre el Cristián y estoy en mi tesis de Ingeniería en Electrónica; con un proyecto muy similar y estaba un poco complicado, ya que, había diseñado un circuito parecido pero con LM324 y un solo LM 741. nuevamente muchas gracia


----------



## kuman23 (Nov 23, 2013)

Manuel51 dijo:


> A ver si este circuito te sirve.
> El circuito funciona así: Supongamos que está amaneciendo. El calentador está hacia el este y el FINAL DE CARRERA ESTE está pulsado y abierto y R1 recibe poca luz. Cuando aumenta la luz en R1, el motor se pone en marcha para colocar el calentador  y el FINAL DE CARRERA ESTE se cierra. Al recibir la cantidad de luz seleccionada por VR1, el motor se para. Según va el sol hacia el oeste, la luz en R1 varía y el motor va colocando en posición al calentador hasta que, al atardecer, ya llega a pulsar el FINAL DE CARRERA OESTE, que se abre y el motor  deja de seguir al sol. Según se hace más de noche, se activa IC1 y RL1. Esto hace que el motor gire al revés y se cierra  el FINAL DE CARRERA OESTE. El motor sigue girando hasta que llega a la posición inicial, pulsa en el FINAL DE CARRERA ESTE y se queda preparado para otro nuevo día.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Manuel51, gracias por tu aportacion, es justo lo que andaba buscando. De electronica se muy poco o casi nada (aunque estoy en ello), de electricidad si, y queria preguntarte, para el caso de mover un actuador lineal de 36v y 2A, que modificaciones deberia de hacer en el circuito que planteas para este voltaje y amperaje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2013)

kuman23 dijo:


> Hola Manuel51, gracias por tu aportacion, es justo lo que andaba buscando. De electronica se muy poco o casi nada (aunque estoy en ello), de electricidad si, y queria preguntarte, para el caso de mover un actuador lineal de 36v y 2A, que modificaciones deberia de hacer en el circuito que planteas para este voltaje y amperaje.



Supongo que también es un motor de CC

Hay que reforzar el puente "*H*", aumentar la capacidad de corriente, por ejemplo reemplazando los BD135/6 por transistores darlington. de 10A


----------



## kuman23 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Supongo que también es un motor de CC
> 
> Hay que reforzar el puente "*H*", aumentar la capacidad de corriente, por ejemplo reemplazando los BD135/6 por transistores darlington. de 10A



Gracias por responder, ¿el resto de componentes podria valer? es ¿decir no hay que modificar nada mas?. 

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2013)

kuman23 dijo:


> Gracias por responder, ¿el resto de componentes podria valer? es ¿decir no hay que modificar nada mas?.
> 
> un saludo



Aparentemente no haría falta reformar nada mas.


----------



## Manuel51 (Nov 23, 2013)

Creo que habría que hacer algunas modificaciones ya que el LM741 no soporta más de 20V y kuman23 quiere meter 36V. Tendríamos que poner una alimentación para la parte del sensor y otra para la de potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2013)

*! Buen punto ¡*, no había prestado atención al detalle 



Manuel51 dijo:


> Creo que habría que hacer algunas modificaciones ya que el LM741 no soporta más de 20V y kuman23 quiere meter 36V. Tendríamos que poner una alimentación para la parte del sensor y otra para la de potencia.



Eso sería bastante complicado por la excitación de los transistores Hi-Side.
Lo mas simple sería buscar un operacional que pueda trabajar con los 36V.


----------



## kuman23 (Nov 23, 2013)

Manuel51 dijo:


> Creo que habría que hacer algunas modificaciones ya que el LM741 no soporta más de 20V y kuman23 quiere meter 36V. Tendríamos que poner una alimentación para la parte del sensor y otra para la de potencia.



 Cierto, he leido el data y pone +/- 22V. Estuve mirando otro circuito este:



con el mismo problema del voltaje, pues pense en cambiar los transistores por 2N3055 y MJ2955 y los LM por OPA 452 y 453. Tambien los diodos por otros que aguanten mas amperios. Todo esto siempre desde mi ignorancia electronica, que lo poco que se es de visitaros de vez en cuando. Pero al ver tu circuito, mucho mas completo o eso me parece a mi, pues me inclinado mas por hacerlo, aunque el otro sea tambien funcional y mas barato de construir.
 Agradecido por vuestros consejos.


----------



## Manuel51 (Nov 23, 2013)

Haciendo los cambios que dices no creo que tengas problemas para que funcione el circuito con 36V.

Saludos.


----------



## kuman23 (Nov 23, 2013)

gracias manuel51, de todas maneras tratare de mezclar los circuitos para mejorarlo, a ver que sale.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 23, 2013)

Yo utilizaría un pic y tantos LDR (en tubitos) como patas analógicas se posea, en distintos ángulos (por ej 10 LDR a masa y cada uno con su resistencia a positivo) y el resto es ver cual recibe más sol para corregir el ángulo de los paneles con un motor controlado por dicho micro.

Saludos.


----------



## kuman23 (Nov 28, 2013)

He intentado esta simulacion en proteus y en principio funciona, pero prefiero exponerla aqui por si no fuera viable. Como veis ha sido alimentar la parte de los ampli operacional a 5V y el puente H con los 36v. Los cambios han sido para abaratar costes, ya que hay mucha diferencia con los ampli operacionales que comente (los opa) a los lm358 o 741. Os dejo el circuito y me dais vuestra opinion.

un saludo


----------



## Manuel51 (Nov 28, 2013)

kuman23 dijo:


> He intentado esta simulacion en proteus y en principio funciona, pero prefiero exponerla aqui por si no fuera viable. Como veis ha sido alimentar la parte de los ampli operacional a 5V y el puente H con los 36v. Los cambios han sido para abaratar costes, ya que hay mucha diferencia con los ampli operacionales que comente (los opa) a los lm358 o 741. Os dejo el circuito y me dais vuestra opinion.
> 
> un saludo



Es lo que dije en mi post. Pero te falta adjuntar la simulación en Proteus.

P.D.: Ya ha llegado el esquema, perdón.

Saludos.


----------



## kuman23 (Nov 28, 2013)

es cierto, me acabo de dar cuenta de tu comentario , bueno pues ya esta plasmado. La unica duda que me quedaria, es si quizas R1 y R2 que son de 1K habria que bajar la resistencia para darle caña a los transistores, pero vamos eso ya una vez hecho el circuito se vera. 

un saludo


----------

